# Family Member took out a loan with Provident in my name - without my permission.



## tripb (10 Sep 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just want to get some opinions on this matter before I tackle it head on... would like to know as much as possible on the issue so I know what I am talking about.

To cut a long story short a member of my family took out a loan with Provident in my name - without my permission or knowledge. The only reason I found out about it was when I got a letter from them confirming the loan details, which needless to say surprised me!

Now, I know who it was that took the loan out and I don't want to get them into any trouble over it but I do want to prevent it from ever happening again - for obvious reasons.

I'm looking for suggestions on the matter. My current thought is to call Provident and let them know about the issue - this would obviously get the Provident agent in some bother (and rightly so) but it might also lead to some trouble for the person who took out the loan which I would like to prevent if at all possible.

I have not spoken to the person yet but they know that I know about the loan now as I left the open letter with them.

What I would like to know about these type of lenders (Provident and the likes) is do they affect credit ratings/mortgage/loan applications etc. or is there anything I should worry about in that regard?

Thanks for reading, and I appreciate any help.


----------



## Blossy (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Money lender ?'s*

hi, 

All i know is that provident are 'guys' that come to collect the money from you in person everyweek? is this person living with u? they obviously have you postal address? they will ring and arrange wher to meet to get you the money. I remember years ago of you missed providents payments you had to pay back even at a higher rate (currently 150.+%).

I cant see if being affecting credit rating/loan etc. to me provident were loan sharks and only place to turn if you had bad credit in the first place!!
Not sure are they even regulated by anyone.

I dont think ringing provident is going to come to anything, as far as they are concerned all they want is thier money repaid! i would guess definitley if its a memeber of your family, not a fraud from a stranger.

It must be a terrible situation! i also know you cant pay them back in one go either! so u have to pay back th efull amt @ the 150% rate!!

My advice is to let the person who did this, let them know u know, and make sure that the contact detials the collector has are thiers and not yours!!

This is based on family experience not on my own personal experience tho! 
Best of luck with it all!!


----------



## gipimann (10 Sep 2008)

*Re: Money lender ?'s*

Info from their website www.providentpersonalcredit.ie

The FAQs state that the person taking out the loan must provide "proof of ID, proof of your address, plus proof of income", so the family member must have given something belonging to you unless the loan rep was very lax in procedure!

This Q & A might be of interest - 

What happens if I want to settle my account early?

You should contact your Agent to discuss your requirements. They will guide you through the process and advise you whether you are entitled to a rebate.

Given the circumstances, they might be willing to settle the debt. Worth a try, anyway!

And they are regulated:

Provident Personal Credit is regulated by the Financial Regulator and complies with the regulatory Code of Practice. Provident Personal Credit is also a member of the Credit Consumer Association of Ireland and voluntarily submit to their Code of Practice. This provides our customers with an extra reassurance of knowing this additional protection exists for them.


----------



## ajapale (4 Dec 2010)

This is a long shot since the post is so old but...how did you get on?


----------

